# NTE QUICKCross, encuentra la equivalencia NTE – ECG



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 12, 2005)

con NTE QUICKCross encuentras la equivalencia NTE – ECG de muchos semiconductores, además el programa te da el enlace donde puedes bajar su hoja de datos (datasheet).

Solo debes llenar el formulario para su descarga:

http://nte01.nteinc.com/webforms.nsf/qcsignin?openform

O se pueden saltar el formulario e ir directo a la descarga de la ultima versión (14.0):

http://www.nteinc.com/qc14/


----------



## macturator (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola Amigos!

Os Molesto por una razon! Quisiera saber como hago para buscar un remplazo de un Amplifier Transistor A1941  en el ECG... sera que me pueden ayudar??

---


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola.
Primero que todo debes revisar al final del manual para buscar: A1941, debes tomar en cuenta que para buscar el Nº 1941 debes buscar entre los numeros de 4 digitos despues de haber encontrado la letra A (es decir, no esta despues de por ej: A194, sino mucho despues). El libro te indicara el numero equivalente.
Luego vas al inicio del manual y buscas el numero que encontraste al final de la pagina, alli te indica la pagina donde conseguir el componente.
Como no tengo el manual a mano no busque el componente, espero te sirva la explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 27, 2007)

www.alldatasheet.com tambien es util, pero tiene un .pdf para cada componente


----------



## Cursed (Ago 27, 2007)

Mejor busca en la pagina web del fabricante de cada integrado, si no te la sabes te recomiendo los siguientes likns

www.datasheetlocator.com
www.digchip.com
www.datasheetcatalog.com
www.datasheetarchives.com


----------



## esabino01 (Ene 1, 2008)

una consulta, si voy al final del ECG,busco un transistor y encuetro un numero de reemplazo como por ejemplo digamos 1235 y ese mismo numero me aparece para otros componentes, también son los reemplazos del componente buscado? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola.
Si y NO.

Si, algunas veces si se reemplazan.
No, porque el transistor ECG es un transistor, que tiene parámetros que sobrepasan los parámetros de los transistores que él reemplaza.

Un ejemplo ECG123AP 1W, reemplaza al BC547 y al BC337, el primero (BC547)  es de 300mW, el segundo (BC337) es 625mW, como puedes ver el segundo (BC337) podría reemplazar al primero (BC547).
Eso no quiere decir que el BC547 no pueda reemplazar al BC337, todos depende de la potencia y voltajes que esté consumiendo el BC337, por ejemplo si la potencia que disipa el BC337 es de 100mW, el BC547 podría reemplazarlo.  Como puedes ver Si, y No.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## electronicks01 (Ene 23, 2008)

bueno pienso que  también depende de los limites de corriente y voltaje a usar, los cuales deben ser verificados en el ECG y así poder reemplazarlo, estoy bien
ok


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 24, 2008)

Aca te dejo algo que siempre utilizo para buscar reemplazos y esas cosas...un programa muy util para esto y muchas cosas mas..Esta en ingles pero bueno..estas cosas no la hacen los que saben español. Para usarlo debes ejecutar IC.EXE

Al lado del transistor vas a encontrar el reemplazo...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 24, 2008)

Sólo utilicen www.nteinc.com

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22.html

mcrven

P.D.: de la misma se puede bajar el programa e instalarlo en la PC.

ECG ya no existe.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 31, 2008)

Para aquellos que son coleccionistas, estos son los links directos de las versiones anteriores.

NTE 10: http://www.nteinc.com/qc10/qc10setup.exe
NTE 11: http://www.nteinc.com/qc11/qc11setup.exe
NTE 12: http://www.nteinc.com/qc12/qc12setup.exe
NTE 13: http://www.nteinc.com/qc13/qc13setup.exe
NTE 14: http://www.nteinc.com/qc14/qc14setup.exe

Como pueden observar, solo cambia el numero en el directorio y en el nombre del archivo ejecutable.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 16, 2009)

Aprovecho para indicarles que ECG, hace más de 10 años que está fuera del mercado de componentes.

La firma NTE es la que está a la vanguardia en este campo actualmente y han publicado la versión 14 de su "Qick Cross Reference", es completamente gratuito y lo pueden bajar de la página:

www.nteinc.com

A pesar del aviso de que no hay versiones para Unix, Linux o Mcintosh, corre bajo wine perfectamente.

Saludos:


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola.
La empresa ECG fue comprada por NTE, que solo ha cambiado el prefijo ECG por NTE, por ejemplo ECG123AP ahora es NTE123AP.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 13, 2009)

saludos

bien pues aquí con una pregunta bueno antes les le comento..

nunca he sabido como o para que sirven estos manuales de remplazo, utilizaba ya hace tiempo el ECG, pero desde que tuve Internet siempre bajo la hoja de datos del algún componte que este utilizado para saber las características; pero nunca supe a ciencia cierta como utilizar estos manuales.

la pregunta es como encontraría un transistor equivalente a otro digamos por ejemplo el* BC548* en el manual ECG se encuentra como *123AP*

pero esta información como la utilizo? 

quiere decir que si pido un transistor 123AP es igual al BC548, pero comercialmente nunca he visto pedir un transistor 123AP


alguien puede podría darme una idea de como se utilizan estos manuales?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola.
Tienes que pedir NTE123AP ó ECG123AP.
No es realmente igual, el NTE123AP es un transistor diseñado para reemplazar a otros transistores, ya que sus características eléctricas generalmente supera o son mayores que las de los transistores que reemplaza. El NTE123AP también reemplaza al BC337, que no es igual al BC548.
Si miras la hoja de datos de estos tres transistores verás que lo valores del  NTE123AP es mayor que las de los transistores BC.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## algp (Abr 13, 2009)

Elvic.

Por lo menos en Peru, yo muchas veces he visto usar el manual de reemplazos en forma equivocada, incluso en tiendas de electronica.

Lo usaban para encpntrar reemplazos de componentes. Supongamos que necesitas el reemplazo de un transistor "A".
Identifican primero el reemplazo ECG para el transistor *"A"*, supongamos que es *ECGXXX*.
Luego ven entre los transistores que ellos tienen cual puede ser reemplazado por el *ECGXXX*, supongamos que es *"B"*.

Conclusion, necesitabas transistor "A", y te venden transistor "B", y eso no necesariamente es correcto.

El ECGXXX tiene caracteristicas que normalmente superan tanto al transistor "A" como al "B".

Pero no sabemos ( a menos que veamos los datasheets de cada uno ) que relacion hay entre las caracteristicas de los transistores "A" y "B". Podria incluso ocurrir que algunas caracteristicas de "B" sean menores que "A" ( Vce max, IC max , freq de trabajo maxima, por ejemplo ).


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 13, 2009)

El proposito del NTE (anteriormente ECG) es agrupar los componentes (transistores, circuitos integrados, , , etc), por las caracteristicas que tienen en comun:

-Electricas
-Fisicas y dimensiones
-Funciones o aplicaciones de uso.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 13, 2009)

ok,             

Perfecto.. gracias por las respuestas, elaficionado, algp y man05drake, ya me dieron mas idea de para que se utilizan.

ahora cuando revise con mas cuidado el libro de remplazo ,seguramente podre interpretar de mejor manera los datos que encuentre...

suerT


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 27, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> . . . la pregunta es como encontraría un transistor equivalente a otro digamos por ejemplo el* BC548* en el manual ECG se encuentra como *123AP* . . .
> . . . alguien puede podría darme una idea de como se utilizan estos manuales?



En el siguiente link encontraras una guia inversa del ECG-NTE:

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm

Espero que sea de mucha ayuda para todos.


----------



## elaficionado (May 3, 2009)

Hola.
La empresa ECG fue comprada por NTE, que solo ha cambiado el prefijo ECG por NTE, por ejemplo ECG123AP ahora es NTE123AP. 

Aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-compu-version-2-2-1996-a-18943/#post143722 ,encuentras "Guía de Reemplazos ECG versión 2.2".

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## santaclos (Ene 11, 2010)

man05drake dijo:


> En el siguiente link encontraras una guia inversa del ECG-NTE:
> 
> http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm
> 
> Espero que sea de mucha ayuda para todos.



Hola a toda la comunidad de "foros de electronica" aqui un pequeño aporte para poder interpretar los libros NTE. con respecto a el transistor aqui citado, en cada tienda de electronica deben o deberian tener un libro NTE y es asi como se busca un componente.

Primero en las primeras hojas en orden alfabetico se busca el componente en cuestion por ejemplo el transistor en cuestion BC548 "NPN".

Segundo al encontrarlo nos va a referenciar en la parte derecha un numero en este caso el numero que aqui nuestro compañero nos expone "123AP" OJO ver en la parte mas alta de esta columna de este numero en el titulo de la columna dira NTE o ECG (que por lo general es NTE) y anotar el numero junto con este titulo entonces quedaria.

NTE123AP           en algunos casos puede que encuentren esto NTE123AP? donde el signo de interrogacion puede que nos indique que puede variar pero las letras y numeros antes forzosamente debe decir tal cual este.

(NOTA: este ejemplo no es forzosamente asi en el caso de BC548 solo es de forma didactica asi que no me vayan a decir que estoy mal ok. pero en otros componentes electronicos pueden aparecer con este signo).

Tercero  Buscar ese numero en las siguientes paginas despues de los diagramas (en breve comentare los diagramas) recuerden que esta en orden alfabetico como un directorio telefonico asi que no hay pierde.

Cuarto Al encontrarlo nos dará la descripcion del componente en cuestion Corriente, Voltaje, Consumo, Tipo, (de igual forma nos va referenciar un diagrama y una pagina).

Quinto por ultimo buscar el diagrama por numero de pagina y numero de diagrama  asi como les muestra el esquematico es como va a conectar el componente electronico.

Es la forma como yo lo uso segun como me enseño un catedratico de electronica y siempre me ha funcionado saludos nuevamente a todos, comentario o duda escriban y con mucho gusto les contesto.

Fausto López García.
Ingeniero en Sistemas Computacionales
Tehuacán Puebla México.


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 15, 2010)

Muchas gracias santaclos por tu aporte. Realmente compre el manual (creo que 12ava edicion?) simplemente como por curiosidad y por recomendacion.
Lamentablemente todavia no he aprendido a usarlo, creo que con tu explicacion ya queda un poco mas claro como es que se le debe tratar


----------



## AngelP (Mar 17, 2010)

Saludos, 
Quería aportarles algo que realmente es importante y también explicar mejor el tema de preguntas anteriores.
El o los libros de información NTE, antiguo RCA (famosos SK) o los Silvania ECG eran o son libros para detallar las características elementales de cualquier de sus líneas de componentes electrónicos y a su vez presentar un remplazo que estas compañías fabricaban para casi todos los componentes electrónicos Originales que podían ser Americanos como Japoneses, Alemanes, etc..
Estos remplazos de estos fabricantes, hoy la NTE vigente, superan en características a los originales en un 20% aproximadamente en todos sus datos o especificaciones, esto es, que si tu tienes cualquier 2N2387, BC548, BC337 puede ser remplazado por un ECG o un NTE123AP, "SI EL LIBRO ASI TE LO DICE", me explico, si buscas cualquiera de los números antes mencionados y el libro te dice que lo puedes cambiar por un NTE123AP, lo puedes hacer sin ningún problema, pero OJO, tiene que ser un NTE123AP Original ósea el que viene en bolsita verde que dice NTE, si en la casa donde tu pides un remplazo te sacan otro numero como por ejemplo el 2SC2153 y te dicen que ese lo remplaza por que el libro de ellos NTE dice que lo remplaza, NO NECESARIAMENTE REMPLAZARA TU ORIGINAL.  Por qué?

Si todos esos números remplazan al mismo NTE123AP por que fabricar tantos números diferentes para un mismo fin, sería algo ilógico no?

Muy sencillo!
Todos los transistores aun siendo que son muy semejante tienen ciertas diferencias en Voltaje, Corrientes, Frecuencias de corte, Impedancias internas, Reactancias, etc..,  para ser usados según las especificaciones del fabricante y sus exigencias para su producto final, estas diferencias internas de ellos los hacen o más caros o más baratos para el mercado final, incluso hay una serie de números especiales llamados Militares o de altas prestaciones que son mucho más costosos por tener internamente material más exigente y preciso para ciertas especificaciones mas especiales. 
Para ello si tienes un equipo que trabaja con frecuencias o voltajes muy específicos o muy concretos, en pocas palabras, “MUY DELICADO” y costoso. Cuando vayas a pedir un remplazo y te salgan con otro diferente que no es el "NTE Original", deberás pedir el libro original de ese remplazo o buscar tu las características tanto del componente original tuyo como el remplazo que te quieren vender para saber si realmente ese te puede servir, o simplemente si eres un técnico empírico y pirata arriésgate cámbialo y si el equipo aguanta más de media hora sin echar humo la pegaste.
Como saber las características originales de cada componente?
Fácil, averigua primero la marca de tu componente, si es Motorola, Texas Instruments, etc.., después te vas en la página de ellos y bajas las características de cada uno, las comparas y sabrás si ese remplazo es o no es conveniente para ti, tambien puedes introducir tu numero original en Google y veras que encontraras mas de una referencia para ti.
Todas las casas productoras de componente electrónico tienen sus especificaciones en sus páginas webs de todas sus líneas de productos.

Espero que esto les haya servido para algo, y recuerden el libro NTE es solo para referencias técnicas personales y sus características, no para usar directamente sus componentes a menos que sean estos Originales NTE.


----------



## elmito2 (Mar 18, 2010)

les aconsejo que busquen el VRT 2099 es una guia de remplasos muy completo


----------



## AngelP (Mar 19, 2010)

Me imagino que te refieres a los Libros de la ECA Vrt 2009.

http://www.eca-electronic.de/

Gracias por tu comentario y si estos son muy buenos libros, diria los mejores, solo que son algo costosos, yo los poseo pero son del años anteriores, aqui donde recido son muy costosos y casi nadie los trae, pueden tratar de buscar los DVD o CD en la mula o por google y los instalan en su ordenador, seria mas economico claro .


----------



## HADES (Jul 3, 2010)

Compañeros del foro bueno viendo la ventaja de la Guia Invertida del NTE-ECG considerando que tal vez se pierda la baje y la subo aqui en el foro.

PD.La recopilacion NO tiene ningun tipo de restriccion sobre su distribucion por lo que considero no hay problema y asi mismo una gratitud especial a mandrake saludos!

HADES


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí está la versión 15: http://c0020577.cdn1.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/qc15setup.exe

Cuando entras al enlace se abre un mensaje, escoger la opción guardar, después que descargó ejecuta o corre el programa que haz bajado.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo es de 111M, y puede demorar en bajar el archivo (dependiendo de la velocidad de tu conexión de internet)


----------



## germantoobe (Nov 13, 2010)

Elvic dijo:


> saludos
> 
> bien pues aquí con una pregunta bueno antes les le comento..
> 
> ...



Te vas a  la parte e atras de la guia ; (manual/libro fisico); buscas el componente; (los nombres estan ordenados por abecedario y por números de menor a mayor desde arriba de la hoja hacvia abajo y de izquierd a derecha); una vez que encuentres el no,bre te enviara a una pagina que se encuenrab al principio, te dará en nombre ecg luego de buscarla en la parte de adelante el manual te dice las caracteristicas y para ver sus reemplazos y figura de pines te manda  hacia aotra pagina en la parte central del libro.


----------



## FEMT (Ene 11, 2011)

yo quiciera saber si en el NTE Quickcross se puede hacer una busqueda invertida si se puede llamar asi,

por ejemplo:

yo nesesito el equivalente para el transistor KTC3200 y me sale el NTE199 
y si necesito el equivalente para el BC547C igual me aparece el NTE199

Entonces quiero saber si se prodria de alguna foma escribir NTE199 y que te aparescan el KTC3200, BC547C y los que sean equivalentes a este


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 12, 2011)

FEMT dijo:


> yo quiciera saber si en el NTE Quickcross se puede hacer una busqueda invertida si se puede llamar asi . . .



El programa NTE Quickcross NO hace ese tipo de consulta: porque esa guia es para reemplazar los componentes de los fabricantes, por componentes de la marca NTE.

Ese tipo de consulta la puede encontrar en el siguiente mensaje:



_* Guia inversa NTE-ECG *_


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 12, 2011)

Ya esta disponible el NTE v15, pero pesa algo cerca de 100Mb.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 12, 2011)

ivan_mzr dijo:


> Ya esta disponible el NTE v15, pero pesa algo cerca de 100Mb.



Parece que llegas tarde, esa no es una noticia nueva:



Anuncio NTE 15.


----------



## FEMT (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias Mandrake por tu respuesta me sirbio de mucho. Sobre la guía ya la había encontrado pero pienso que no esta muy completa ni segura porque para el ECG199 están el 2sc900, 2sc1000, 2sc1815 y en teoría también deberían estar el KTC3200 y el BC547C.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 13, 2011)

FEMT dijo:


> . . . pero pienso que no esta muy completa ni segura . . .



Esa guia inversa esta basada en los componentes que *son comunes y se pueden conseguir en el comercio*, por esa razon es asi de "pequeña".


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ésto es NTE: http://www.nteinc.com/
Hacen componentes de muy buena calidad, y los reemplazos que ellos sugieren en el 99% de los casos funcionan perfectamente.
Con respecto a la guía inversa, hay que tomarlo con pinzas, ya que por ejemplo el TIP41A/B/C tienen el mismo reemplazo NTE, sin embargo no son iguales. Los reemplazos de ellos, superan y a veces con creces al original, por lo que se pueden dar el lujo de con un solo componente reemplazar varios, pero la inversa no funciona.


----------



## maikho (Jul 2, 2012)

aca va un software que les permitirá encontrar la distribucion de pines de dispositivos electronicos, con tan solo colocar el numero de componente.

el software esta en un rar, el programa ejecutable se llama "IC"

si tienen dudas me avisan!!

espero que les sea util


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola.

Descarga el NTE's QUICKCross 2015 de Aquí:

https://fa0a19a406c2514bb4ed-02473884f869b19de066caff74679ca2.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/qc2015v1.exe


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 12, 2015)

Buen dìa a todos

NTE lanzó la versión para android!!


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nte.quickcross

Saludos a Foros de Electrónica!!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 3, 2015)

*Nuevos reemplazos agregados a NTE

RECTIFIERS*
*NTE573-1*

Schottky Barrier Rectifier, 100V, 5 Amp, DO-201AD Case, Axial Lead
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/500to599/pdf/nte573.pdf


*NTE573-2*

Schottky Barrier Rectifier, 200V, 5 Amp, DO-201AD Case, Axial Lead
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/500to599/pdf/nte573.pdf


*NTE646*

Schottky Barrier Rectifier, 100V, 3 Amp, DO-201AD Case, Axial Lead
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/600to699/pdf/nte646.pdf


*NTE647*

Schottky Barrier Rectifier, 100V, 5 Amp, DO-201AD Case, Axial Lead
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/600to699/pdf/nte647.pdf


*NTE648*

Schottky Barrier Rectifier, 200V, 3 Amp, DO-201AD Case, Axial Lead
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/600to699/pdf/nte648.pdf


*TRANSISTORS*

*NTE2693*

Transistor, NPN, Silicon, Darlington, 110V, 6 Amp, Compliment to NTE2694, TO-220 Full Pack Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2600to2699/pdf/nte2693_94.pdf


*NTE2694*

Transistor, PNP, Silicon, Darlington, 110V, 6 Amp, Compliment to NTE2693, TO-220 Full Pack Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2600to2699/pdf/nte2693_94.pdf


*MOSFETS*

*NTE2947*

Power MOSFET, N-Channel, 500V, 18 Amp, RDS(on)=.220 Ohm (typ.), TO-220 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2900to2999/pdf/nte2947_47F.pdf


*NTE2947F*

Power MOSFET, N-Channel, 500V, 18 Amp, RDS(on)=.220 Ohm (typ.), TO-220 Full Pack Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2900to2999/pdf/nte2947_47F.pdf


*OPTOCOUPLERS*

*NTE3223-1*

Optocoupler, NPN Transistor Output, 80V, 50mA, VISO=5KV, 4 Lead DIP Package
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/3200to3299/pdf/nte3223_series.pdf


*NTE3223-2*

Optocoupler, Dual NPN Transistor Output, 80V, 50mA, VISO=5KV, 8 Lead DIP Package
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/3200to3299/pdf/nte3223_series.pdf


*NTE3223-4*

Optocoupler, Quad NPN Transistor Output, 80V, 50mA, VISO=5KV, 16 Lead DIP Package
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/3200to3299/pdf/nte3223_series.pdf


*SILICON CONTROLLED RECTIFIERS*

*NTE5460*

Silicon Controlled Rectifier, 800V, 25 Amp, IGT=30mA, TO-220 Isolated Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/5400to5499/pdf/nte5460.pdf


*NTE5460-12*

Silicon Controlled Rectifier, 1200V, 25 Amp, IGT=30mA, TO-220 Isolated Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/5400to5499/pdf/nte5460.pdf


*INTEGRATED CIRCUITS*

*NTE7239*(LM338)

Integrated Circuit, Positive Adjustable Voltage Regulator, 1.2 to 32V, 5 Amp, TO-220 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/7200to7299/pdf/nte7239.pdf


----------



## lcerezo1 (Ago 21, 2015)

pero no funciona o yo no se como funciona
me lo e descargado y le pongo en el buscador los componentes que quiero encontrar y no da resultados
de echo ya puse a buscar un LM117 y no dio resultados encontrados

asi que....
o yo no se hacerlo o algo le pasa ¿no?


gracias
un saludo



no se como serian los programas anteriores pero este no vale de mucho
le pongo LM317 y si me da resultados, le vuelvo a poner LM117 y no da nada

por lo que no sirve
para lo que hace ya esta google
creo yo!!!!

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola.

Lo bajé y lo instalé, y funciona bien.

 



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 11, 2015)

Mas reemplazos agregados a NTE:


*RECTIFIERS:*


*NTE576-6*
Rectifier - Silicon, 600V, 5A, Super Fast, trr = 35nS, DO-201AD Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/500to599/pdf/nte576.pdf


*VARISTORS:*


*NTE605A*
_This was a previously discontinued NTE device._
Varistor - Temperature Compensating Diode, IF=100mA, VR=6V, DO-35 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/600to699/pdf/nte605a.pdf


*TRANSISTORS*:


*NTE2521*
_This was a previously discontinued NTE device. _
Transistor - NPN, Silicon, 250V, IC=300mA, Video Output for HDTV, TO-126ML Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2500to2599/pdf/nte2521.pdf



*NTE2695*
Transistor - PNP, Silicon, 100V, IC=4A, Low Power Audio Amplifier, TO-126 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2600to2699/pdf/nte2695.pdf



*NTE2696*
Transistor - NPN, Silicon, 120V, IC=100mA, hFE=200-700, Low Noise Audio Amplifier, TO-92 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2600to2699/pdf/nte2696.pdf


*MOSFETS:*


*NTE2948*
Power MOSFET - N-Channel, 400V, ID=1A, Relay & Motor Driver, TO-251 Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2900to2999/pdf/nte2948.pdf



*NTE2949*
Power MOSFET - N-Channel, 650V, ID=20.7A, RDS(on)=0.19 Ohm, TO-220 Full Pack Case
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2900to2999/pdf/nte2949.pdf


*INFRARED EMITTING DIODES:*


*NTE30130*
Infrared Emitting Diode - 8mm, Water Clear Lens, 940nm, 150mw, Remote Control/Night Vision Applications
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30100to30199/pdf/nte30130.pdf



*NTE30131*
Infrared Emitting Diode - 10mm, Water Clear Lens, 940nm, 150mw, Remote Control/Night Vision Applications
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30100to30199/pdf/nte30131.pdf



*NTE30132*
Infrared Emitting Diode - 1.9mm, Water Clear Lens, 940nm, 130mw, Use with NTE30133
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30100to30199/pdf/nte30132.pdf


*PHOTOTRANSISTORS:*


*NTE30133*
Infrared PhotoTransistor - 1.9mm, Water Clear Lens, 940nm, Silicon, VCEO=30V, Use with NTE30132
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/30100to30199/pdf/nte30133.pdf


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 23, 2017)

Hola.

Descarga el NTE's QUICKCross 2016 de Aquí:

https://fa0a19a406c2514bb4ed-02473884f869b19de066caff74679ca2.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/qc2016v1.exe

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 23, 2017)

https://apkpure.com/nte-quickcross/com.nte.quickcross
Para android....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 24, 2017)

A este manual ECG que encontré en la red lo optimicé reduciéndolo en tamaño y agregándole la opción de búsqueda para los componentes y los reemplazos...... simplemente una joya.

Que lo disfruten colegas!!!

 https://mega.nz/#!ghp00SKD!P4Dr21b5IFwWQhxuMrXNXA6VtRBQWxIOQpGtNNSfCCw


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2019)

Lo dejo por aqui Manual General Electric 73 . . .

http://www.bunkerofdoom.com/lit/GE_73_transistor_repl_giude.pdf


----------



## elaficionado (May 10, 2020)

Hola.

Descarga el NTE's QUICKCross 2020 de Aquí:



			https://fa0a19a406c2514bb4ed-02473884f869b19de066caff74679ca2.ssl.cf5.rackcdn.com/NTE-QC-Installer.exe
		


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

